# Schrift?



## Krusty-Ac (14. März 2005)

Hallo
Könntet ihr mir vielleicht sagen wie diese Schrift heisst ?
Währe echt super nett !
Weil ich wüsste nicht , wonach ich suchen müsste !

CYA

Krusty-Ac


----------



## SunnyLilly (14. März 2005)

hi, schau mal auf http://www.ulf-theis.de. 
 ich erinnere mich, da sone Schriften gesehen zu haben.
 lg


----------



## Philip Kurz (14. März 2005)

Die Schrift heißt "Base 02" ... ist aber eher eine Sache fürs Typo-Forum


----------



## Krusty-Ac (15. März 2005)

Hallo
und nochmal Danke , radde`   
War genau das was ich gesucht habe!
Aber auch DANKE an SunnyLilly!
Die Page ist ziemlich gut 
Hab mir da das Fonts Pack runtergeladen!

CYA


----------

